# Bus usb à grande vitesse...



## Madmac (20 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

dans information système, j'ai dans arbre de l'appareil usb:

Bus usb
    Bluetooth HCI
Bus usb
Bus usb
Bus usb à grande vitesse

je trouve bien les 2 bus usb, quand je branche un appareil dessus, il s'affiche, mais le Bus usb à grande vitesse, il est où ?


----------

